# How Long??



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

***?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Try applying pressure to the lateral side with a mallet and they will widen:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you try adding a touch of 













yeast?????


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> How long do you have to soak 2712's to get them to swell up?? I've had a batch in water for over a week and no progress.:dontknow:



*NOVICE.....

Everyone knows that water....especially cold water makes things shrivel up...

Try Viagra.....works every time....:wink:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

DONNAP said:


> *NOVICE.....
> 
> Everyone knows that water....especially cold water makes things shrivel up...
> 
> ...


They seem to be stiff enough. Haven't had any trouble with that.

Maybe Enzyte will do the trick. Just need to add a little girth.

Anybody got the 800 number??


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you need to rub them down with some oil of wintergreen to get em to relax, then give them a nice long soak in a hot bath for a few hours.

after getting the shafts to relax and open their pores, give them another hot bath with some aveno and epsom salts. the arrow will draw the aveno solution into the pores of the shaft, locking it in it's expanded state.

you'll want to do this with raw shafts. it works best when the points and nocks are not installed.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

don't need to soak a FatBoy.... :wink:

you just might have soft water problems ........ try harder water......


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

To obtain your desired results, they have to be soaked in used beer, and only if you drank all the beer.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*problem?*

Sounds like a personal problem. :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I believe DonnaP knows how to increase your girth.... at least that is what Jarlicker told me :mg:


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> I believe DonnaP knows how to increase your girth.... at least that is what Jarlicker told me :mg:



*Jarlicker is a Kiss & Teller.........*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> I believe DonnaP knows how to increase your girth.... at least that is what Jarlicker told me :mg:





DONNAP said:


> *Jarlicker is a Kiss & Teller.........*
> 
> .


:zip::wink:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

how long is a sports caster on fox.lol


----------

